# SuperFan NFL Ticket



## cancun64 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok here we go again new season. Any suggestions how to get cost of SuperFan waived with subscription of NFL Ticket ?


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Just keep calling. Since this is a Tivo forum you are aware that Superfan is in MPEG4 only this year, correct? Meaning you cannot use an HR10 to get the HD games. Just to make sure you're aware.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Do we really need to call to get Superfan and/or Sunday Ticket removed from our accounts? I think I'm done with them (even though I have HR20's for SF) since I watch mostly local games now.


----------



## cancun64 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes I am aware I am running both the HR 10-250 and the new DTV DVR whatever it is called....


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

LlamaLarry said:


> Do we really need to call to get Superfan and/or Sunday Ticket removed from our accounts? I think I'm done with them (even though I have HR20's for SF) since I watch mostly local games now.


You should be able to do that online.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

bigpuma said:


> You should be able to do that online.


You should be able to cancel ST or SF online but you can't, you have to call. Many have reported at dbstalk calling 3 or 4 times and still have not gotten it removed. After calling, you can check if it has been removed in the system by checking your programming online or viewing channel 107 (by absence of "authorized" message).

I called to cancel one week ago and apparently it was gone immediately from my account and hasn't come back.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

hiker said:


> You should be able to cancel ST or SF online but you can't, you have to call. Many have reported at dbstalk calling 3 or 4 times and still have not gotten it removed. After calling, you can check if it has been removed in the system by checking your programming online or viewing channel 107 (by absence of "authorized" message).
> 
> I called to cancel one week ago and apparently it was gone immediately from my account and hasn't come back.


This is what happened to me last year. I ended up calling 3 times before it finally got canceled, so my suggestion is to be diligent and check.

I think I read that Direct pays $750 million or so each year. I think that is the second or third highest behind CBS. I'm sure there are many folks who subscribe to Direct just for NFLST, so I bet it is quite important to them. But $200 was my price point, not 350 or whatever it will be this year.

I decided to see how I would do without it before looking at alternatives to Direct, so that I could try out the new Tivos. There were only 2 of the 17 weeks that I wished I had NFLST, so that wasn't too bad. That would have made those 2 weeks $175 a piece, so I felt glad over all to not be locked in. I actually used the money that was in the budget for NFLST to buy the Tivo HD. So, in the end, I'm much happier.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

RS4 said:


> I think I read that Direct pays $750 million or so each year. I think that is the second or third highest behind CBS. I'm sure there are many folks who subscribe to Direct just for NFLST, so I bet it is quite important to them. But $200 was my price point, not 350 or whatever it will be this year.


I have had Sunday Ticket since I signed up with DirecTV in 1995, but the current price to watch Broncos games while living in Redskins territory is just too much; ~$270 + $99 for SF, right? Even at ~$21 a week that is an awful lot and would cover more than 2 months of regular programming for me.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I had it last year and was able to get the new subscriber deal (4 months @ $69.99, including Superfan and all premium channels for the four months too), but I don't think it's worth the full price. As a Steelers fan living in Georgia, we get quite a few games through the year anyway, but I must admit it was nice to be able to see them every week.

I canceled when I had a little trouble with them earlier this year but I notice they are on the bill this month, albeit with a zero charge. I'll be keeping a close eye on it for the next few months!


----------



## andbye (Feb 25, 2002)

shibby191 said:


> Just keep calling. Since this is a Tivo forum you are aware that Superfan is in MPEG4 only this year, correct? Meaning you cannot use an HR10 to get the HD games. Just to make sure you're aware.


 I know its MPEG4 - I have both - When I called, they said it was Retention; but that there were no deals for ST or getting Superfan charge waived. What dept and number should I be calling? Sub since 02. Has anyone gotten SF free for the upcoming season?


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

andbye said:


> I know its MPEG4 - I have both - When I called, they said it was Retention; but that there were no deals for ST or getting Superfan charge waived. What dept and number should I be calling? Sub since 02. Has anyone gotten SF free for the upcoming season?


There are many threads on DBSTalk on this actually. Pretty much nobody is getting any deals and letting people cancel. Maybe they'll drop the Superfan charge in 09 if enough people cancel this year.


----------



## andbye (Feb 25, 2002)

shibby191 said:


> There are many threads on DBSTalk on this actually. Pretty much nobody is getting any deals and letting people cancel. Maybe they'll drop the Superfan charge in 09 if enough people cancel this year.


 Next day I got a call from D* asking if I got my "issue" resolved. Told her I wanted SF charge waived. Said she couldn't do that - but gave me $5 off acct for 12 months


----------



## 94SupraTT (Feb 17, 2005)

Anyone have any luck getting the $99 Superfan fee waived this year? I've got it free I believe 3 years in a row. I canceled the Superfan this year but kept NFLST. I will not pay for superfan and just do without HD. $350 is just too much.


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

I called to activate a new D* HD DVR and after I was done asked about getting SF for free. He couldnt figure out a way to do it, but I told him others were getting credits. He immediately gave me 10 dollars off for 1 year. Now when I checked my latest bill I had been charged my first installment for the ticket, and SF is listed as free, plus my 10 dollars off.

Im happy.


----------



## sn9ke_eyes (Sep 4, 2002)

I called to "upgrade" to a new HD DVR and cancel ST since the first cancel didn't take effect and I mentioned that the Superfan never showed up on my bill. I was told that Superfan was free this year. I don't know if that was because of people canceling or because of the mpeg4 upgrade or what. I told her I was canceling purely for financial reasons and she said they were hearing that a lot this year on cancels.


----------



## vikefan (Oct 29, 2006)

There are reports on dbstalk that if you had sf last year you will get an auto renwel this for no charge. I hope this is true. I checked my bill and they show the st charge but no charge for sf. I guess time will tell


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Tell them you got this:

http://customerinfo.directv.com/directv/?U70u4GW4VnxsZAopNJRzJuyJE4BEpvy5U


----------



## BuzzLitYr (Oct 9, 2003)

I cancelled yesterday and was advised the SF was free this year... Not sure if that is because I had it last year or not... Free or not, with all the games now on STD TV I can't justify the cost... If there is a really good game I can drive a mile to the local hooters restaurant and watch it on their boob tube.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Feb 17, 2005)

incog-neato said:


> Tell them you got this:
> 
> http://customerinfo.directv.com/directv/?U70u4GW4VnxsZAopNJRzJuyJE4BEpvy5U


I'm going to try that. I've gotten Superfan for free for 2-3years (can't rememer). I don't plan on paying for it this year. I'll can the whole package if I have to.


----------



## pudge44 (Dec 5, 2002)

94SupraTT said:


> I'm going to try that. I've gotten Superfan for free for 2-3years (can't rememer). I don't plan on paying for it this year. I'll can the whole package if I have to.


As part of my negotiations with retention when I upgraded to the HR-21 last month, I was promised a bunch of credits, plus free SuperFan. I've had it free the last two years (called to ask for it both times) and wasn't going to pay this year.

So my bill came today, and it was missing one of the promised $10/month credits and contained a $16.50/first of six installments bill for SF. I called customer service. As soon as I said I negotiated this with retention, that's where I was transferred. The gentlemen I spoke with was very helpful, he restored the $10 credit right away. Since he couldn't figure out how to waive the monthly SuperFan charges, he just issued me a $99 credit for the full amount up front, and I'll continue to get billed the next five months.

If you're getting billed for SuperFan, call and ask threaten to drop Sunday Ticket altogether. The worst they can say is no. I told them I haven't paid for it yet and don't intend to. Now if they actually call me on that, I'll be put to a decision, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## lawnmowerdeth (Jan 11, 2003)

incog-neato said:


> Tell them you got this:
> 
> http://customerinfo.directv.com/directv/?U70u4GW4VnxsZAopNJRzJuyJE4BEpvy5U


I actually got that email a week or two ago... Probably because I canceled ST last year when the price annoyed me. Actually considering getting it again, so their marketing may have worked.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

incog-neato said:


> Tell them you got this:
> 
> http://customerinfo.directv.com/directv/?U70u4GW4VnxsZAopNJRzJuyJE4BEpvy5U


I see they increased the price by another 20 bucks this year. They must consider that price increase to be the magic number for them, because they have increased it by that amount for at least the last 5 years that I can remember. I guess that they don't lose that many folks, so they'll just keep adding on another 20. Next year, that will put the retail price at $309 for NFLST. I wonder if they will lose a significant number when they break through the $300 barrier.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

RS4 said:


> I see they increased the price by another 20 bucks this year. They must consider that price increase to be the magic number for them, because they have increased it by that amount for at least the last 5 years that I can remember. I guess that they don't lose that many folks, so they'll just keep adding on another 20. Next year, that will put the retail price at $309 for NFLST. I wonder if they will lose a significant number when they break through the $300 barrier.


Probably not, too many of us NFL junkies will pay anything to see our teams, but I'm sure the number of casual fans will decrease. That won't be enough to cause Directv to not renew the contract at an enormous price again. It's a way to get subs. If they love the NFL they can't go anywhere else.


----------



## sn9ke_eyes (Sep 4, 2002)

RS4 said:


> I see they increased the price by another 20 bucks this year. They must consider that price increase to be the magic number for them, because they have increased it by that amount for at least the last 5 years that I can remember. I guess that they don't lose that many folks, so they'll just keep adding on another 20. Next year, that will put the retail price at $309 for NFLST. I wonder if they will lose a significant number when they break through the $300 barrier.


The way they do it is just extend the payments out a month. Instead of 5 payments, next year it will be 6 payments.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

I called yesterday about Superfan and to my surprise they told me I was already set up to receive it for free. 

I didn't know whether to beliueve that so I called back and was toild the same thing by another rep. 

I will never pay for Superfan and the year they try to make me is the year I drop ST altogther. Between The NFL network games, the Saturday games later in the season, the Sunday night games and the Monday Night games, ST is just not worth as much as it used to be.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

AstroDad said:


> I called yesterday about Superfan and to my surprise they told me I was already set up to receive it for free.
> 
> I didn't know whether to beliueve that so I called back and was toild the same thing by another rep.
> 
> I will never pay for Superfan and the year they try to make me is the year I drop ST altogther. Between The NFL network games, the Saturday games later in the season, the Sunday night games and the Monday Night games, ST is just not worth as much as it used to be.


Glad to hear that, I'm not going to call until I see a charge on my bill.


----------



## jerrye25 (Jun 9, 2002)

incog-neato said:


> Tell them you got this:
> 
> http://customerinfo.directv.com/directv/?U70u4GW4VnxsZAopNJRzJuyJE4BEpvy5U


Hey thanks, I just called them up and told them that I had called to cancel the Superfan a couple weeks ago (which I did) because I didn't want to pay for it. They didn't offer me anything then. Then I saw an email from "a friend of mine" offering free Superfan and I was wondering why I didn't get the same email. I complained a little that I had been around for a while and never really asked for any kind of discounts.

She told me that it was for new customers only but because of my 8-Year history with them, she would go ahead and add it for free. She couldn't add it for free, so she added it for $99, then credited me $99.

So for a brief second, you were "a good friend of mine" and it worked out well.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Feb 17, 2005)

incog-neato said:


> Tell them you got this:
> 
> http://customerinfo.directv.com/directv/?U70u4GW4VnxsZAopNJRzJuyJE4BEpvy5U


Someone I know tried it and he stated they said it was only for customers that got the email or flyer and they know who got it. So they were not able to coerce D* into giving them Superfan for free. That person is strongly considering the NFLST package. They are quite displeased.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

94SupraTT said:


> Someone I know tried it and he stated they said it was only for customers that got the email or flyer and they know who got it. So they were not able to coerce D* into giving them Superfan for free. That person is strongly considering the NFLST package. They are quite displeased.


I think you need to have ST or sign up for it to get SF for free. Have them call up and order ST and ask for SF for free. Maybe he got a grouchy CSR the 1st time around.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Feb 17, 2005)

Update. lol That someone that got denied was me. But not on the 4th try. The first 3 times I called retention. This past time I called 1-800-438-7767. I informed them I knew about the offer and asked what I qualified for. They asked how long I had the package and I stated I think as long as I've had D* (4 or 5 years). She said she didn't know why I was denied by the last few reps and said it would be no problem to add it for free. I was nicer this time and I didn't really ask outright for it free. I just asked what I qualified for and she gave it to me. Perhaps my nicer tone helped out, that and perhaps this number is geared more towards the promotion.


----------



## HDTivo4prez (Mar 1, 2004)

I called yesterday to complain about pricing going up and Superfan charge. I'm a 10+ Direct TV Sunday Ticket veteran. I was transfered to a second agent and then to my surprise they agreed and told me that they would credit $99 to my account for the SuperFan charge. In addition, they would offset Sunday Ticket charges by giving me a $10 credit for 6 months. If I add the credits up then that's $159 dollars in credits. I can handle this year for $190 bucks (thats $349-159= $190).


----------



## easy-e (Feb 23, 2005)

Just called in. "Said my 'friends' auto-renewed this year for $249 with free Superfan. I'm a long time ST customer and didn't get that offer. Can you tell me what qualifies for this offer?" She put me on hold twice and when she came back said that "since you are a long time customer I've given you the Superfan for free and and credited your account for the $16.50 charge."

I called 1-800-438-7767 and first said Sunday Ticket. The phone system (IVR) said I already had it. I then said speak to rep. Pretty simple, but still a hassle!!!


----------



## kjtholking (Jan 17, 2008)

The Free SF promo still works. You just have to ask for it nicely.
I had ordered ST last week before checking the TC for discounts (silly me). I called intoday and got a rep to give me SF for free, but wouldn't give me the $10 off a month. She was definitely not US and maybe didn't understand my request. I will try to call in again to get credits.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

easy-e said:


> Just called in. "Said my 'friends' auto-renewed this year for $249 with free Superfan. I'm a long time ST customer and didn't get that offer. Can you tell me what qualifies for this offer?" She put me on hold twice and when she came back said that "since you are a long time customer I've given you the Superfan for free and and credited your account for the $16.50 charge."
> 
> I called 1-800-438-7767 and first said Sunday Ticket. The phone system (IVR) said I already had it. I then said speak to rep. Pretty simple, but still a hassle!!!


Just did exactly the same thing. Thanks.


----------

